# Que significa Vcc,Vi,Vid,Outpu,etc



## josemanuelma15 (Oct 24, 2011)

Si alguien me pudiera ayudar porque cosas de electrónica se las justas pero me coloco a leer una hoja de datos de alguien integrador y me haga un lio sin saber que significa las abreviaturas

GRACIAS DE ADELANTADO


----------



## Scooter (Oct 24, 2011)

Outpu no significa nada
Output Salida en inglés
Vcc Tensión de alimentación, normalmente el positivo
Vi Tensión de entrada; i=input=entrada


----------



## josemanuelma15 (Oct 24, 2011)

Scooter gracias pero no hay como un diccionario o algo parecido que te lo diga porque solo e puesto unas pocas pero tengo un montón mas.
*GRACIAS*


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 24, 2011)

No creo que haya un diccionario, pero por ahi hay una tabla periódica 

Vcc - Voltaje de corriente contínua positivo
Vss - Voltaje de corriente contínua negativo
GND - ground, tierra, masa, neutro
Vi - voltaje input - voltaje de entrada
Vo - voltaje output - voltaje de salida

igual podés buscar los significados en internet, wikipedia, google, etc


----------



## Scooter (Oct 24, 2011)

Vdd Tensión de alimentación positiva (si alimenta transistores mos)
Vcc Idem Bipolares


----------



## BKAR (Oct 25, 2011)

Vcc: Voltaje Colector a Colector, ya saben en los TTL (BJTs) aparece VCC y GND
VDD-VSSson respectivamente Drenador a Drenador y Surtidor a Surtidor, en CMOS (FETs)


----------



## Nosoyyo (Oct 25, 2011)

de hecho, si hay un diccionario que contiene estas definiciones y otras mas, puedes encontrarlo en http://tinyurl.com/3d3qxoa


----------

